
Ask HN: Who is hiring with an H1B from scratch? - tom_softeng
A lot of US-based companies indicate in &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; that they would sponsor a visa, but would they really try their luck at the lottery, or would they only transfer existing H1Bs?
The H1B application deadline being just around the corner.. who would play the lottery?
======
prostoalex
Larger outfits can usually hire you into their European offices.

